# bleeding and clots at 6 weeks after ultrasound



## doubleu (Apr 5, 2010)

I am currently 6 weeks 2 days pregnant after IVF. 
I had some brown spotting last week and therefore they arranged for me to have an ultrasound yesterday. The ultrasound looked fine - fetal pole measuring ok and they even found a heart beat. My BHCG level was 25,000. Right after the ultrasound though I started bleeding. Proper heavy bright red bleeding with large dark clots. This continued for a couple of hours and since then I have had bright red blood but only when I wipe. I am going crazy. I've not really had any cramping or abdominal pain. 
Is there any chance the vaginal ultrasound could have done anything? Do I need to try and be on bed rest? 
Do you think there is still any chance that the baby could be ok despite this much bleeding? I am supposed to go back tomorrow for a repeat HCG but I'm not sure how to interpret it at >6weeks. 
I know you probably won't be able to give me a definite answer but I'm trying to cling to what hope I have left...


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

it's unlikely that the ultrasound would have caused it. Lots of women have bleeding like this and everything is ok, so don't give up, the hcg tomorrow will give a clearer picture tomorro,

let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

